# Wie verbringt euer PC die Nacht?



## Whoosaa (22. November 2008)

Morgen Leute, 

mich wuerde mal interessieren, wie euer PC die Nacht verbringt. Also, ist er ausgeschaltet, 24/7 usw.
Danke fuers Teilnehmen,

Whoosaa


----------



## Menthe (22. November 2008)

Also meiner ist meistens aus.


----------



## HeNrY (22. November 2008)

Meiner ist auch aus - nur meine kleine Serverkiste summt leise vor sich hin


----------



## G.Skill (22. November 2008)

Meiner ebenfalls. Nur am Wochenende könnte es mal etwas später werden,sofern ich zuhause bin


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

Meiner saugt das Internet leer. 

Nee, kleiner Spaß, der ist abgeschaltet.


----------



## caine2011 (22. November 2008)

meiner läuft derzeit 24h für folding@home weil mir keiner gesagt hat das cpu iter. tagelang brauchen

faltet alle mit für den team account



...PCGH_Team_Account...


----------



## Railroadfighter (22. November 2008)

Meiner ist meistens aus, nur manchmal defragmentiert er ein paar Nächte durch, oder prime läuft.


----------



## Janny (22. November 2008)

Meiner ist immer an. 24h Online, hab den seit 2 jahren durchgehend an bis auf neustarts und einmal 2 wochen Urlaub


----------



## exa (22. November 2008)

im ruhezustand, weil er dann nach 3 sek (kein scherz) wieder da is, wo ich aufgehört hab (is aber nur ne schätzung,mein moni brauch 3 sek um ein bild anzuzeigen)

zudem verbraucht er in dem fall keinen strom wie im stand by, und ich kann meine abschaltbare steckdose nutzen...


----------



## JonnyB1989 (22. November 2008)

Meiner is aus die ganze Beleuchtung und das Luftsäuseln würde beim pennen nerven.


----------



## utacat (22. November 2008)

Ich schalte ihn auch aus.
Sonst geht mein Kater nicht ins Körbchen.


----------



## bobby (22. November 2008)

meiner is pulldown -dream wann er lust hat mit ein oder auszuschalten


----------



## Hyperhorn (22. November 2008)

Meistens
[x] Heruntergefahren


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. November 2008)

Meiner rechner ist aus, der is sowieso nur zum zocken an xD

Aber mein leppi läuft meistens 24/7, mindestens aber 17/7


----------



## Uziflator (22. November 2008)

Energiesparen (Vista)


----------



## Mojo (22. November 2008)

Meiner ist im Standby und manchmal an, aber nur selten.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. November 2008)

Ich mache meinen PC immer aus, weil ich in dem selben Zimmer schlafen muss und das bei dem Lüfterlärm nicht richtig geht. Wenn mein PC leiser wäre, würde er nachtsüber falten.


----------



## Fabian (22. November 2008)

@exa
endlich mal nochjemand der den ruhemodus benutz
was will man mit standy?der pc ist aus dem ruhemodus genausoschnell oebn und ich kann per steckerleiste den strom ausmachen


----------



## roga01 (22. November 2008)

Meiner ist normalerweise Nachts aus, ausgennommen bei LAN-Partys


----------



## Mojo (22. November 2008)

brauch die steckerleiste ja eh von dem her


----------



## boss3D (22. November 2008)

Davon abgesehen, dass die Nacht bei mir meist nur 6 h beträgt, ist mein PC während dieser Zeit heruntergefahren. Ich kann einafch nicht schalfen, wenn ich weiß, dass in meiner Nähe Geräte laufen. Da habe ich einfach kein gutes Gefühl und außerdem brauche ich absolute Ruhe zum Einschlafen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Tecqu (23. November 2008)

meiner ist aus, frisst nur strom und die 2 min zum hochfahren kann ich mir dann auch noch zumuten...


----------



## NixBlick (23. November 2008)

(X)Sonstiges


Er läuft noch 60 minuten um Musik zu spielen, zum einschlafen^^, kommt öfters mal vor
Läuft solange bis der Download abgeschlossen ist dank Addon für Firefox allerdings nur sehr selten.
Aus, eigentlich Ruhezustand aber der will zur Zeit nicht funktionieren


----------



## Amigo (23. November 2008)

[X] Heruntergefahren

Lade nix runter oder so über Nacht...


----------



## caine2011 (23. November 2008)

nix runterladen das ist böse 
@NixBlick was geht denn am ruhezustand nicht???????????


----------



## Olstyle (23. November 2008)

Nachts geht es in den S5 Modus (=Heruntergefahren), tagsüber werden Pausen mit S3(=Standby ohne Lüfterbewegung etc.) überbrückt.


----------



## Fransen (23. November 2008)

Meiner ist während der Nacht auch geruntergefahren.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (23. November 2008)

Meiner schlummert nachts


----------



## Chris (23. November 2008)

[X] Heruntergefahren


----------



## McZonk (23. November 2008)

Auch wenn er im 2D wahnsinnig leise ist:

[x] Heruntergefahren

Schont den Stromzähler und damit den Geldbeutel


----------



## theLamer (23. November 2008)

meiner ist aus oder ruhezustand - ist auch lautlos


----------



## Overlocked (23. November 2008)

Meiner ist auch unten und er ist sogar immer vom Netz getrennt.


----------



## SilentKilla (23. November 2008)

[x] 24/7

Wegen Folding@Home


----------



## NixBlick (23. November 2008)

Caine2011 schrieb:


> nix runterladen das ist böse
> @NixBlick was geht denn am ruhezustand nicht???????????


Der Bildschirm wird schwarz, zweite Festplatte geht aus. Dann ist der normale Desktop wieder da. Mehr passiert nicht.


----------



## exa (23. November 2008)

Fabian schrieb:


> @exa
> endlich mal nochjemand der den ruhemodus benutz
> was will man mit standy?der pc ist aus dem ruhemodus genausoschnell oebn und ich kann per steckerleiste den strom ausmachen



so siehts aus, ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht einen einzigen grund, warum man den stand-by nutzen sollte...

ich finde das is eine DER erfindungen der PC-Geschichte


----------



## darksplinter (23. November 2008)

Meiner is immer im Energiesparen- Modus von Vista...
Da dreht sich nichts mehr und er is in 1 sek wieder oben


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. November 2008)

Meiner ist ab dem zeitpunkt wenn ich zu bett gehe aus!


----------



## jaytech (23. November 2008)

[x] Heruntergefahren

Ist einfach besser für den Geldbeutel bei 160W ohne Monitor...


----------



## der8auer (23. November 2008)

Heruntergefahren. Bei 400W im IDLE ist das besser


----------



## SlimShady99 (23. November 2008)

hmmm normalerweise mach ihn ihn aus, da bei der energiespar funktion von vista sich meine Gehäuselüfter weiterdrehen - jemand ne Idee wie man das ändern kann?


----------



## push@max (23. November 2008)

Mein PC ist über Nacht auch heruntergefahren.


----------



## Xion4 (23. November 2008)

Aus an der abgeschalteten Steckdose...


----------



## taks (23. November 2008)

früher war er immer im ruhemodus, aber mein neues Mainboard unterstützt dass ned mehr 
jetzt schalt ich ihn halt aus..


----------



## Lee (23. November 2008)

Meiner ist meistens aus.


----------



## JimBeam (23. November 2008)

Ausgeschalten, mittels Steckdosenleiste da ich im gleichen Raum schlafe nerven die LED´s nur und brauchen tu ich ihn nunmal nachts nicht.


----------



## emmaspapa (23. November 2008)

Mein Rechner ist ausgeschaltet und vom Strom getrennt. Skynet bekommt bei mir keine Chance


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2008)

emmaspapa schrieb:


> Skynet bekommt bei mir keine Chance


 
Schäuble ist überall.


----------



## Katamaranoid (23. November 2008)

emmaspapa schrieb:


> Mein Rechner ist ausgeschaltet und vom Strom getrennt. Skynet bekommt bei mir keine Chance



wieso auch noch vom strom getrennt?

[x] mal so mal so


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> wieso auch noch vom strom getrennt?
> 
> [x] mal so mal so


 
Weil Schäuble überall hockt.


----------



## emmaspapa (23. November 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> wieso auch noch vom strom getrennt?
> 
> [x] mal so mal so



Weil der Rechner auch im ausgeschalteten Zustand Strom verbraucht und nur so keine Kosten verursacht


----------



## Katamaranoid (23. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil Schäuble überall hockt.



aba mal ernsthaft, wad soll das bringen? ^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schäuble ist überall.


Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Schäuble und Papst Johannes Paul II.?



Spoiler



Schäuble ist überall, der Papst war überall.





Eigentlich geht das mit Gott und nicht mit Schäuble. Aber es gibt keinen Gott, aber sehr wohl einen Schäuble.


----------



## emmaspapa (23. November 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> aba mal ernsthaft, wad soll das bringen? ^^



Es spart Strom 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/multimedia-sonstige-hardware/8992-der-pcghx-energiecheck.html


----------



## Olstyle (23. November 2008)

Anders herum ist es übrigens auch so dass S3 und S4(also Standby und Ruhezustand) nicht mehr Strom Fressen als S5(="Herruntergefahren").


----------



## Whoosaa (23. November 2008)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Anders herum ist es übrigens auch so dass S3 und S4(also Standby und Ruhezustand) nicht mehr Strom Fressen als S5(="Herruntergefahren").



Warum benutzt du eigentlich die ganze Zeit diese Abkuerzungen? Wo kommen die her und was haben sie fuer einen Sinn?


----------



## emmaspapa (23. November 2008)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Warum benutzt du eigentlich die ganze Zeit diese Abkuerzungen? Wo kommen die her und was haben sie fuer einen Sinn?



Die findest Du so auch im Bios BIOS Inside ACPI-Funktion


----------



## gettohomie (24. November 2008)

meiner ist immer an 
weil er nicht mehr ausgeht der Tasten an meinen Gehäuse ist defekt und im windows geht das herunterfahren oder anderes nicht mehr 
naja gibt ja stromsparmaßnahmen


----------



## SilentKilla (24. November 2008)

gettohomie schrieb:


> meiner ist immer an
> weil er nicht mehr ausgeht der Tasten an meinen Gehäuse ist defekt und im windows geht das herunterfahren oder anderes nicht mehr
> naja gibt ja stromsparmaßnahmen



Und wenn du mal was umbauen willst, oder der Strom ausfällt?


----------



## moddingfreaX (24. November 2008)

Meiner ist auch aus, wenn er an ist kann ich nicht schlafen (viele dank Zalman CNPS9500 AM2 )!


----------



## Olstyle (24. November 2008)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Warum benutzt du eigentlich die ganze Zeit diese Abkuerzungen? Wo kommen die her und was haben sie fuer einen Sinn?



Aus dem einfachen Grund dass es z.B. für Standby mehrere ACPI-Modi gibt.
Je nach dem was du im Bios anwählst kommst du damit in den S3 oder S1 Modus.

Wiki erklärt die Modi auch ganz schön:
Advanced Configuration and Power Interface ? Wikipedia


----------



## Hardwell (1. Mai 2016)

Heruntergefahren


----------



## pedi (1. Mai 2016)

die umfrage wurde vor 8 jahren gestartet und ist immer noch offen.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Mai 2016)

Kein Thread ist sicher vor Leichenschändung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2016)

[x] _Sonstiges (Bitte in den Kommentaren erklären)
Zu 99% wird er runter gefahren und nur bei besonderen Anlässen geht er in den Stand By
_


----------



## Red-Hood (2. Mai 2016)

[x] Wird immer heruntergefahren, es sei denn, ich muss etwas Größeres runterladen.


----------



## donma08 (2. Mai 2016)

Immer Standby! Laut Aida64 vor 52 Tagen zuletzt heruntergefahren.


----------



## Amon (2. Mai 2016)

Läuft 24/7 durch wegen BOINC


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2016)

Der Rechner weiß doch gar nicht, wann es Tag oder Nacht ist, oder? Haben Rechner einen Schlafrhythmus, 
den man beachten muss? Muss ich mal einen Esoteriker konsultieren und den Rechner auspendeln lassen.


----------



## Leob12 (2. Mai 2016)

Mal so, mal so. 

Kommt eben darauf an ob ich was runterlade. Bei 7 mbit/s kann ich das nur nachts wenn es niemanden stört (mich eingeschlossen).


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. Mai 2016)

Genauso wie ich selber, Heruntergefahren 

mfg


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Mai 2016)

Mal so mal so... entweder ausgeschaltet (komplett) oder bei durchgängig ~95% CPU-Last mit Videokompression.


----------



## Noname1987 (2. Mai 2016)

Meist aus und vom Strom getrennt. Oder ich sitz davor dann isser an


----------



## D0pefish (2. Mai 2016)

Ich fahre meine Rechner seit 2002  mit dem gleichen ShutDown-Timer herunter. Die MasterSlave-Leiste schickt dann den Rest mit Schlafen, leider wegen VoIP-Telefonie nicht mehr den DSL-Router. Monitor und Lautsprecher schalte ich bei Bedarf separat ab, wenn keiner oder zu viele @home sind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2016)

In ganz seltenen Fällen lasse ich den auch mal raus damit er sich mit Spielkameraden austoben kann. Ist immer schön zusehen wie er freudig mit dem Netzteil wackelnd über die Wiese hoppelt


----------



## Gorgomir (7. Juni 2016)

Grundsätzlich komplett vom Strom getrennt, wenn ich länger als ne Stunde weg bin; sofern ich nichts runterlade. Er ist halt alt und braucht seinen schlaf, auch wenn er manchmal beim herunterfahren zickt, weil er noch nicht müde ist.


----------



## bschicht86 (7. Juni 2016)

Nachts (wenn ich schlafe) ist er aus. Manchmal läuft er aber auch durch und wird dann von BOINC geknechtet.


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. Juni 2016)

Ausgeschaltet.


----------



## volvo242 (7. Juni 2016)

Meiner ist ein und ich rede im Schlaf mit dem PC

Höhere Macht und so, 
nein vielleicht sehe ich den PC selbst als was gutes an bzw. eine guten Freund

 (nicht das OS)


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. Juni 2016)

Ausgeschaltet bzw Heruntergefahren
Alles andere macht für mich keinen Sinn, wieso soll der PC laufen wenn ich ihn lange nicht nutze.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Juni 2016)

In der Nacht an, da ich ihn gleichzeitig als "Medienzentrale" nutze. ^^

Kann die Nacht schlecht ohne etwas im Hintergrund einschlafen.


----------



## JPio (9. Juni 2016)

Meiner ist komplett heruntergefahren.
Zum hochfahren braucht der eh nicht lang...

von Unterwegs


----------



## Seabound (9. Juni 2016)

Da die Zeiten lange vorbei sind, wo ich rund um die Uhr Pornos gezogen hab, verbringt der PC mittlerweile seine Nächte, wie auch die meisten Tage, runtergefahren und zugestaubt unterm Schreibtisch.


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Juni 2016)

Na ja, früher war das ja noch so, dass man Dateien lange herunterladen musste. Aber in Zeiten von Youtube, Kinox.to und Burning Series ist ja alles per Stream verfügbar. Über Nacht bleibt mein PC höchstens noch an, wenn ich mal ein größeres Spiel sauge. GTA 5 hatte z.B. irgendwie 60 GB.


----------



## BlackAcetal (9. Juni 2016)

Runtergefahren und weg vom Strom ^^
Schlafe sonst schlecht wenn Elektro Geräte an sind. Deswegen is mit dem PC auch gleich alles andere an Elektrogeräten aus 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (9. Juni 2016)

Meiner ist aus, hab mal probiert in der Nacht zu folden aber hab da kein gutes Gefühl bei und der Ton nervt.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (11. Juni 2016)

Wenn nichts heruntergeladen werden muss (mache ich bei 1mb/s gerne mal nachts...) ist er aus, wenn ich Schlafe.


----------



## Wochenendzocker (11. Juni 2016)

Meiner ist über Nacht auch aus und steht ganz alleine im Keller. Der arme xD


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Juni 2016)

Mein Hauptpc ist heruntergefahren, der Rest ist herunter gefahren und vom Netz getrennt.


----------



## Deimos (22. Juni 2016)

D0pefish schrieb:


> Ich fahre meine Rechner seit 2002  mit dem gleichen ShutDown-Timer herunter. Die MasterSlave-Leiste schickt dann den Rest mit Schlafen


Hast du einen so ausgeglichenen Zu-Bett-Geh-Rhythmus; auch am Wochenende?

Ich fände Trennung vom Strom wirklich sinnvoll, aber das jedes Mal händisch zu machen, ist zu umständlich und eine Timerleiste bringt kaum was. Ausserdem hauts fast jedes Mal die Sicherung raus, wenn ich etwas im Büro wieder dem Stromnetz zuführe.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2016)

[X] Sonstiges: Ruhezustand/Hibernate


----------



## dsdenni (7. Juli 2016)

Glaub zwar kaum das der TE noch aktiv ist   

Aber ich mach mal mit 

Wenn er aus ist dann komplett also Steckerleiste aus


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2016)

Wenn ich Abends Fernsehen gucken gehe fahre ich meinen PC immer runter. Steckerleiste auch aus. Nachts bleibt er also immer aus (es sei denn ich kann nicht schlafen, was selten vorkommt). Es gibt für mich keinen Grund ihn laufen zu lassen und Strom zu verschwenden.


----------

